# Inactivity kills more than obesity



## bill hopkinson (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-30812439

I believe that inactivity (sitting down job) is responsible for my Type 2, as I have never been obese.

I also know that walking a couple of miles does far more to cut down my blood sugar than being abstemious with food.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2015)

Moving about is good for the body


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 16, 2015)

Actually, thinking about it, I wasn't diagnosed with type 2 until after I was made redundant. With that job, I was cycling to and from it daily for around an hour per day. Good exercise!

That all stopped (pretty much) but I continued to eat as before. I was always obese by the BMI measure. But, and I think this is crucial, I still had an underlying fitness. Once I tapped back into that, I'm sure it helped me control my blood sugar levels.

Andy


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 16, 2015)

Makes sense I suppose, my dad was diagnosed with T2 after being made redundant from a very active job and becoming a driving instructor.  He wasn't overweight at all in fact his BMI was perfectly mid range, and he ate a healthy diet.  I'm pretty sure the reduced activity played a part.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2015)

I always feel better after a busy day, work, solving probs & up & down ladders   Also Mad


----------

